# Making Your bands & tubes



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

How many of you lads make your own bands and tubes setup, I like the thin tubes from them very nice peolpe at Dankung, you can get 10m of 17x45 for only just over £7 and that is with the postage, nothing else to pay and you dont have to collect it, it does take about 10 days but it is worth the wait, my new lot came this morning it only took 8 days to come, 
I like the 8 strands for hunting it will take rabbits out no bother and 4 for small game like pigeons and rats, the leather i have been using is of garden gloves, its very strong and soft, heres my setup i made cheers ,jeff



















this will take rabbits and has took a good few


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

I make my bands but I am geting tired of making them every day I use thera gold. You are using the 4 strand for pigeons right? Jeff would you like to consider to get me a meter from that 1745* pm me We talk about the price. 
Cheers


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I make my own tube sets, but I got to find some better leather, it works fine but feels just a little to thin for me. I get my tubes from Dankung as well, I just have to remember to order it before I need it. When it comes to flat bands I go to a expert the man himself "Flatband"


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice Jeff 1745* is what I use but mine is fixed as you know I sell handmade as well, also fixed 4 strand but have 2040* as some aren't able to pull the 1745* they get the choice when they buy though. Just ordered 20 meter's a couple of days ago.


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

[quote name='shot in the foot' date='24 July 2010 - 10:09 AM' timestamp='1279980547' post='15825']
How many of you lads make your own bands and tubes setup, I like the thin tubes from them very nice peolpe at Dankung, you can get 10m of 17x45 for only just over £7 and that is with the postage, nothing else to pay and you dont have to collect it, it does take about 10 days but it is worth the wait, my new lot came this morning it only took 8 days to come, 
I like the 8 strands for hunting it will take rabbits out no bother and 4 for small game like pigeons and rats, the leather i have been using is of garden gloves, its very strong and soft, heres my setup i made cheers ,jeff

How does Dankung rubber compare to Thera-Band?


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Just personnal prefferance their have been many discussions on tubes and flats but at the end of the day it's what your happy with,I just prefer tubes my set up has fixed tubes which slot into the side of the forks so if your out in the feild & a tube set snaps you can take it off and replace it with another set in seconds.


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> Just personnal prefferance their have been many discussions on tubes and flats but at the end of the day it's what your happy with,I just prefer tubes my set up has fixed tubes which slot into the side of the forks so if your out in the feild & a tube set snaps you can take it off and replace it with another set in seconds.


I use snare knots at the fork and at the pouch.

They are slip knots and hold tight yet easily open.

I have pulled them up to 50 pounds.

The harder you pull, the harder they hold.

I can change length, color, number of tubes, etc. in seconds.

Using snag knots you can quickly change/adjust both bands and tubes.

AAMOF I can mix bands and tubes.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

I have made a few of my own tubed sets, mainly by salvaging parts from broken fishing catapults, but sourcing leather is a problem - I had no idea it was so rare!







When my new PS-2 arrives I plan to make my own band-sets using Theraband Gold and salvaging the pouches I've ordered with it...


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Hmmm, I can change bands in the field also with my favorite flat band slingshot in a few seconds. It will handle double bands up to one inch wide. I can also adjust the band length for tuning, either side to side or total length. By the way a lot of shooters in Texas use the slip knot style; so many in fact we call the slingshot a Texas style flip. -- Tex
http://talk.slingshots.com/forums/album.php?albumid=5&pictureid=275


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

boyntonstu said:


> Just personnal prefferance their have been many discussions on tubes and flats but at the end of the day it's what your happy with,I just prefer tubes my set up has fixed tubes which slot into the side of the forks so if your out in the feild & a tube set snaps you can take it off and replace it with another set in seconds.


I use snare knots at the fork and at the pouch.They are slip knots and hold tight yet easily open.I have pulled them up to 50 pounds.The harder you pull, the harder they hold.I can change length, color, number of tubes, etc. in seconds.Using snag knots you can quickly change/adjust both bands and tubes.AAMOF I can mix bands and tubes.
[/quote]
Have you any pictures or video showing this.


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

i have been known to make one or two..........thousand lol:blush:


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

fish said:


> i have been known to make one or two..........thousand lol:blush:


I didnt know you made bands, you never said, only in evey post ha ha, jeff


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

i also make my own bandsets, this is cheaper and better!  here a 15 bandsets 23cm long in different strengh, they are tapert and with very light pouches. the blue is eaquel to therra gold and the red is like black therra. 
i cut this bands with this tool  it is a little rotary cutter, wich slides along the ruller. this is very save.it comes with a cutting matte so the rotary cutter last longer. a bigger rotary cutter last longer, but a blade allone cost abt 8€. ive bought a few of them, they are new. please pm me if intrested!


----------



## Gandolphin (Jun 28, 2010)

i get them from ebay :\


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Baumstamm, with those prices, you will take over the entire market. BTW, are those bands XF1065 and XF1050? They look like the same as I use.


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

I too make bands myself. In order of preferences 1745, 2040, gold thera flat band, yellow and green thera tubes, other spare noname gymn bands. This is also the order of lasting. some chinese tubes seems to last foever (the one I made myself) while happened to broke some rather new sets wich came with thecatapults. But generally speaking the chinese tubes seems to me great shooters and rearly whort the expences. I like also the chinese stainless cattys but, after developing this bad elbow pain that stopped me hunting, I am considering different designes that can dump more the shot's vibrations. Cougar is a a step on this direction but as probably a natural will work even better
Ps I like very much the tex design: clever changis sistem, probably self dumping forks due to the thin steel rod.


----------



## GBNeil (Jul 26, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> How many of you lads make your own bands and tubes setup, I like the thin tubes from them very nice peolpe at Dankung, you can get 10m of 17x45 for only just over £7 and that is with the postage, nothing else to pay and you dont have to collect it, it does take about 10 days but it is worth the wait, my new lot came this morning it only took 8 days to come,
> I like the 8 strands for hunting it will take rabbits out no bother and 4 for small game like pigeons and rats, the leather i have been using is of garden gloves, its very strong and soft, heres my setup i made cheers ,jeff


Hi Shot in the dark,

how does the 8 strand 1745 compare to doubled Theraband Gold? I'm using that on my ergo2, love the power but I'm not so accurate as my Dankung. I'm using 4 strand 1745, but it doesn't seem to have anything close to firepower of the Gold, so I was wondering about doubling it for hunting? I don't have a Chrono, so it's all guesswork, but the trajectory is much flatter with Gold.

What's the Dankung you're using - like it, can you use Theraband with it?

Cheers, Neil


----------



## GBNeil (Jul 26, 2010)

Oops 2nd post


----------

